# Kribs question



## llogan (Apr 5, 2010)

I have 3 harlequins, 5 tiger barbs, 2 plecs, 3platies and 3 guppies, could hp get a pair of kribs? I have seen articles online and have had a mixed review about their aggresion? I want a different type of fish for my tank any ideas?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Kribs mainly stay near the bottom, but they are quite aggressive towards anyone that comes near them when they are spawning.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

if you have a variety of hiding caves the kribs will prolly just claim one or two for themselves and then keep everyone else out. but as long as you have enough room in the tank they should be fine.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I think if you added a lot of hiding places and some plants to fill the decor up then you possibly could. Unless the other fish come near them, then they shouldn't do anything and they are not the most aggressive of fish as i've known them to only give a quick chase. Id suggest trying to get 2 females as I wouldn't recommend breeding, the can become very territorial at breeding time and this is when they get nasty, also I doubt you have the room for lots of little wigglers.


----------

